# Scratch built paper model of german flatcar with cargo



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

I present to you the next gallery.

This time it is a cardboard model in 1:18 scale of the standard two axle German railway platform from times of WWII a carrying capacity of 15 t. with cargo: german ambulace truck Opel Blitz.

Wagon I built using plans and pictures that I found in the internet. Model is paper made with wooden floor. Tracks are paper made to 
Model of ambulance is modified and extended model form GPM publishing house.
Enjoy watching. (each picture is a link to the photo album).
Pozdrawiam Adam


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Amazing work! 
Hard to believe it's made from paper. 

Guys click on the dotted line (very faint) to see pic. Click on pic for gallery. 

John


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! that is amazing. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

What type of glue are you using? My one attempt (so far) at laminating paper for a model resulted in massivew warping of the card stock I was trying to use.  

Your models are truly amazing.  

Trot, the inspired, fox...


----------



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you for your response and kind words. 
I use Polyurethane glue (this kind of glue is used by cobblers) and for hard weld I use glue for wood, ("Wikol" in Poland). 
Trotfox for impregnation of paper use primer for wood (Capon or Kapon in Poland) or like I do after construction use acrylic lacquer spray. 
Pozdrawiam 
Adam


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Another excellent build! And your version of the GPM ambulance would make them proud. Wonderful. 
Chris


----------

